
Show HN: Milvus – An open-source vector similarity search engine - wanwanisgood
https://milvus.io/
======
merricksb
Seen on HN 7 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22012300](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22012300)
(152 points/28 comments)

------
wanwanisgood
Powered by Faiss, NMSLIB and Annoy

